# What's the difference between Kontakt and Vienna Ensemble Pro???



## Mike Marino (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't own either (obviously)....but am trying to figure out which direction I should go first.

Feedback please.

- Mike


----------



## rgames (Aug 22, 2011)

The first difference is that VE Pro runs VSL's VI and Kontakt does not. So if you want to run VSL instruments, Kontakt can't do that.

The second primary difference is how each handles resources outside the DAW. VE Pro includes networking capability; Kontakt does not. So VE Pro lets you spread the sample streaming load over multiple machines via ethernet. Kontakt does not.

Also, VE Pro obviously can't run Kontakt libraries by itself. So if you want to run Kontakt libraries, then you need Kontakt. You can then decide if adding VE Pro is worth it.

There are, of course, other differences, but I think that covers the main points.

rgames


----------



## tfishbein82 (Aug 22, 2011)

Mike Marino @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> I don't own either (obviously)....but am trying to figure out which direction I should go first.
> 
> Feedback please.
> 
> - Mike


The biggest difference is that one is a VI host and the other is a Sampler (or more accurately a sample playback engine).

Vienna Ensemble Pro can only host other virtual instruments, like Vienna's own Vienna Instruments or even Kontakt. Most people utilize VE Pro to host virtual instruments on slave PCs, because the software can network the midi and/or audio to your primary DAW.

Kontakt plays back sample libraries created for Kontakt. It can import some other formats, but not most of the recent proprietary ones, like EastWest Play or Vienna.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe the confusion is that VE Pro comes with a light VSL orchestra and so does Kontakt?


----------



## PeterMalick (Aug 22, 2011)

Would everyone agree that Kontakt would be the likely place to start? Lots to learn. Lots of sounds and variety.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Aug 22, 2011)

PeterMalick @ Mon Aug 22 said:


> Would everyone agree that Kontakt would be the likely place to start? Lots to learn. Lots of sounds and variety.



You will probably have to buy Kontakt sooner or later, since it's kind of the standard sampler and soo many 3rd party libraries are using it. But I don't know about the Kontakt factory content.. even if many genres are covered, I haven't found it very useful..

/Fredrik


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok...so you can open Kontakt within VSL? I would assume that's the best of both worlds then?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, but I have to ask exactly what you're looking for?

VE Pro is a V.I. host that sends audio and MIDI over ethernet in place of using hardware interfaces. It comes with a light version of the VSL orchestra.

Kontakt is a full-featured-and-then-some sample player that comes with a big library of pretty decent sounds. Most sample libraries in Kontakt format come with a player Kontakt version so that people who don't own Kontakt can run them - in other words you don't have to buy Kontakt.

Most people who buy Kontakt get it as part of the NI Komplete package, which comes with some very impressive synths as well.

It's sort of a bicycle and pajamas comparison, in other words. 

What do you have now, what do you want to use the software for, and what are you looking for? Lots of sounds? Are you going to make your own sample programs?


----------



## newtonbach (Aug 22, 2011)

You should definitely roll with Kontakt first, before considering VE Pro. then at some point You'll get to a bottleneck when VE pro becomes necessary to free up your resources, I don't think people are buying VE pro for the attached samples, but for improvement in their work flow.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 22, 2011)

What if Mike has a slave computer and was on his way to the store to buy an audio and a MIDI interface and a small orchestral library?

Need more information!


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 22, 2011)

No slave computers here. iMac 3.06 dual core with 16Gb of ram.

I was planning on purchasing the Kontakt software (more than likely in one of the Komplete bundles, whether it's the new version or a deal on the last one)......but had also heard about the VE Pro stuff. I just simply wasn't sure what the difference was, that's all.

I don't have many libraries right now (mainly using EWQLSO Platinum). Being that I have very limited computing power until I'm able to purchase a slave (or a whole new computer) I'm always looking for ways to maximize what I have right now.


----------



## rgames (Aug 22, 2011)

For that setup, I don't see any real advantage in VE Pro (unless you're using a 32-bit DAW, then you can make use of the access to more memory).

Are there specific Kontakt libraries you want right now? If not, then I'm not sure what Kontakt will do for you. Sure it comes with a huge library, but, honestly, it's not that good (I've never used any of it). So unless you know you're going to be buying Kontakt-specific libraries then I'm not sure what you'll do with it. Might be better to look at, say, some of the Spectrasonics stuff if you don't already have it.

Tough call. Just buy everything and worry about paying for it later 

rgames


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 23, 2011)

Gotcha. No, I'm using Logic Express 9 (in 64-bit). It's my understanding that having Kontakt would allow me the use of libraries from the Tonehammer/Mikrhammer/8Dio/Soundiron camps.

There was a thread a while back that I posted about which way to go first: Komplete or Omnisphere; I won't go back into that. But They're both on my list.

I was just thinking that without Kontakt I become pretty limited in the what libraries I can and can't use. No?

- Mike


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 23, 2011)

No.

As I said, they all come with players - you don't need to buy Kontakt to run them.


----------



## mpalenik (Aug 29, 2011)

kb123 @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Aug 23 said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



A lot of libraries from a lot of different places require the full version of Kontakt rather than just the player. In addition to 8dio/soundiron, Orange Tree Samples comes to mind, as well as Impact Soundworks. Cinematic Strings (which I don't own) also appears to require the full version of Kontakt. Most (if not all) things from Bela Media do as well, and the list goes on.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 29, 2011)

True.

But then you buy Kontakt when you want to run those libraries.


----------



## mpalenik (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, isn't the point of this thread whether or not he should buy Kontakt? And wasn't his question whether or not not having Kontakt limits his choice of libraries? I'm just pointing out that there are a lot of high quality libraries out there that require the full version of Kontakt.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 29, 2011)

There is no point to this thread. It's like asking whether I should buy a fish tank or a pair of pajamas.


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 29, 2011)

> A lot of libraries from a lot of different places require the full version of Kontakt rather than just the player. In addition to 8dio/soundiron, Orange Tree Samples comes to mind, as well as Impact Soundworks. Cinematic Strings (which I don't own) also appears to require the full version of Kontakt. Most (if not all) things from Bela Media do as well, and the list goes on.



Thanks. That's what I suspected.


----------

